# MTB stiff steering, what to do?



## mknn1996 (Dec 8, 2016)

My dad has gotten a "new" used MTB, it was all good when we were testing it, so he bought it.
When we got home we changed stem and handle bar so he would be in a better riding position.
After changing stem and bars we couldn't get the steering to be smooth again? It was either play in the headset, or a stiff steering?
I only tightened the topcap when the stem was loosened.
Iam also sure that I didn't over tigthen it, I held in the front brake while I was rocking the bike back and forth, and tigthened the topcap until there was no more play.

So when that wasn't working, we decided to pull the fork out, so we could dissasemble the headset and clean & regrease everything.
That didn't help, same problem as before.

So we decided to go to the LBS to buy new bearings, we got two new identical bearings, reassembled it, but that didn't help either...

And now we are here?
If I tighten the topcap until there is no more play, the steering is always stiff when turning to one side, never both sides as far as I can tell. If right turn is smooth, left is hard, and gets progressively harder, and vice versa.. So whats the problem here?? it's almost as if steering to one side also tightens the topcap? When steering to the stiff side, it also makes a noise.

Frame is a Vision kilo+, fork is a rockshox reba, non tapered.
Any help is appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Check the crown race for damage and correct orientation?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

With as much messing around as you did, there's no telling exactly what it is.

First off, check that cable and hydraulic line routing is smooth and isn't getting pulled when you turn the handlebars. If you installed a longer/taller stem and/or wider bars, it's entirely possible that cables, housings, and maybe hydro lines are now too short and need to be replaced. Or maybe it's as simple as the routing is tangled.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mknn1996 said:


> When we got home we changed stem and handle bar so he would be in a better riding position.
> After changing stem and bars we couldn't get the steering to be smooth again? It was either play in the headset, or a stiff steering?


It sounds like one or more of the headset components are either assembled incorrectly or are the wrong parts because when everything is right it's pretty easy to get a decent adjustment. It could also be due to very worn parts but IME it's more likely something like an upside-down bearing, mismatched bearing and crown race, seal in wrong position, etc.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd go for a bearing upside down or upper bearing dustcap dragging on the frame.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

You may need to put a thin spacer under the headset cover. Had the same issue on a brand new bike: tight when turned to one side. Turned out the headset cover was actually sitting on the head tube (or top of the headset cup, can't remember off hand if it was a standard headset or an integrated), causing interference. A thin headset washer did the trick. If the head tube isn't faced properly, it could cause this issue, so making sure it has been faced can help.


----------



## mknn1996 (Dec 8, 2016)

Im really f*** lost here.. I've tried everything you guys have said, nothing has helped.
We've removed all cables, so it's not that.
A spacer under the headset cover didn't help.

I might just take it to the LBS, and have them replace headset + crown race..
Thanks for the help tho, and happy new year!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Did you try going back to the original stem that was working when you bought it?


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Something else to check would to see if the head tube has been correctly faced. If the upper and lower aren't parallel to each other it will cause the headset to bind.


----------

